# Talk to me about nursing clothes



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I'm in search of the easiest and most discreet clothing to wear for nursing in public while wearing my 6 week old baby. At the moment, I use either a ring sling or a wrap. I can do a cradle carry with the wrap but am most comfortable with front cross pouch carry (not sure if that's the correct name but you should understand what I mean if you use a wrap).

Wearing a regular shirt or a full-length nursing shirt isn't working. It's too hard to pull the shirt up underneath the wrap or sling in-between me and my baby. I tried a button down top and a nursing top that slides to the side but I feel very exposed by both of those. I do have one nursing top that has the half shelf or whatever it's called on the top so you only have to pull that small part up. That's easy enough but then there's still the layer underneath that needs to be pulled to the center and then I have to unhook my bra and mess with the nursing pad. Too much fiddling and it takes me forever.

Is there a trick to all of this or a certain type of shirt that works best?


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Nursing tank tops are genius! They snap like a nursing bra and cup drops down like a nursing bra allowing baby access. A button up shirt thown over you and baby in the wrap will provide coverage. If you concerned with exposure ask your spouse to watch you latch baby and to tell you what is exposed and to help you get to the point your both comfortable with.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

i have a few nursing tanks and don't really like them. they are advertised as if they can be worn alone to nurse in but i feel too exposed from the top. Honestly, I don't know why people seem to like them so much. No spouse home to tell me what's visible and what isn't atm.

I'm finding that the empire top that lifts up from just under the breasts is the easiest but it's still a pain. Ugh!


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

I never wear nursing tanks alone, unless I'm home. I usually wear a nursing tank and a loose-fitting shirt (think peasant top-type with a wider opening at the bottom). That way it's easy to pull the shirt up, which covers the top of your breast, and then the tank covers the rest. The baby's head covers any exposed part.

Latch your baby on in front of a mirror, so you can see what everyone else sees. It's not nearly as much as you think!

ETA: Do you have a LLL meeting close by? Those ladies helped me a lot to feel comfortable NIP.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

i'm not uncomfortable NIP but i am uncomfortable with having a majority of my breast exposed. i'm trying to figure which style of nursing top is easiest when i have baby in my sling or wrap for nursing hands free while shopping. i have looked in the mirror and, to me, there is quite a bit of the top of my breast exposed in a nursing tank without a shirt over (which defeats the purpose when wearing baby) or with a button down or slide-style nursing top, which are the only styles that i find workable while wearing baby. i'm very short, 5 feet, so almost everyone would be looking down on me and could easily see almost my entire breast exposed.

my only option as of now is to use the sling or wrap to cover my babe's head. that doesn't work b/c i have a very strong let down that causes babe to come off mt breast at first. if i don't have easy access, milk sprays everywhere and soaks both of us. i was hoping someone might have experience with the various styles of nursing openings who could tell me which works best while keeping baby in the wrap or sling.


----------



## Katarianna (Jul 3, 2011)

I LOVE my Glamourmom nursing tank. It solves a lot of the problems with other tanks. First off, it has lots of support. To me it is like they took a bra and sewed it into a tank top. There is even a hook in the back just like a bra so you can tighten or loosen as needed. It also solves the exposure issue. When you unhook the tank and pull it away there is another mesh layer underneath. This layer leaves your nipple area exposed but keeps the rest of the breast covered. I only have one so far because they are a little pricey and I need the full bust model, but I plan to buy a couple more.

When I am wearing my baby in the wrap I only wear the tank underneath. Then I spread the wrap out as much as possible so it isn't all bunched up. This allows me to wear the baby without lots of layers and kind of mimics a shirt. If it is chilly I just wear a button up sweater/jacket over the wrap.

Like I said before, they are a little pricey, but totally worth it considering you don't need to buy a nursing bra to go underneath. If you don't need the full bust size (like E-F and up) then they are a little less expensive AND are sometimes available places like babyhalfoff and babysteals.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I like nursing tanks, but only with a shirt over top. I feel way too exposed otherwise. This works with a sling or pouch (for me) but if I'm wrapping I don't wear anything over top and just take the baby out to nurse, using the wrap to cover things up. I can't find a way modestly nurse while carrying my 2 month old upright in the wrap, and I've tried. Sometimes I can tuck her in sideways so I can do it one handed, but I haven't been able to manage two free hands. I find it easier with a pouch or ring sling.


----------



## snanna (Dec 30, 2004)

Tuck a light cotton scarf into your purse for these moments, and throw it casually around your neck to cover the top of your breast as you nurse? I do that in the winter with a heavier scarf/kerchief when nursing outside....


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snanna*
> 
> Tuck a light cotton scarf into your purse for these moments, and throw it casually around your neck to cover the top of your breast as you nurse? I do that in the winter with a heavier scarf/kerchief when nursing outside....


oh, that's a good idea. thanks.









haha! glamourmom was the first nursing tank i bought, about 7 years ago, and the reason i didn't waste my money on any more until now. they were the ones i was so disappointed with b/c i thought i could wear it alone based on the ad photos (false advertising, maybe?). maybe it was because i was living in hawaii at the time but i couldn't stand layering clothes. that's why i wanted to be able to wear the the tank by itself. i got some cheap ones from walmart this time to wear under regular shirts just to cover my belly.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest*
> 
> I can't find a way modestly nurse while carrying my 2 month old upright in the wrap, and I've tried. Sometimes I can tuck her in sideways so I can do it one handed, but I haven't been able to manage two free hands. I find it easier with a pouch or ring sling.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. Sometimes I feel like a dunce or something because all these other people seem to nurse so easily in a wrap or a sling and I just can't do it. Well, I can nurse easily in the sling but not modestly.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snanna*
> 
> Tuck a light cotton scarf into your purse for these moments, and throw it casually around your neck to cover the top of your breast as you nurse? I do that in the winter with a heavier scarf/kerchief when nursing outside....


This is what I do. When it was super hot outside, I wore only the nursing tank top b/c I was wearing it alone at home fine. Then I was outside nursing and I was all, holy cramp my entire bewb is out. I took a burp cloth and put it over my bewb (not over baby's face) and I felt more comfortable right away.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> When it was super hot outside, I wore only the nursing tank top b/c I was wearing it alone at home fine. Then I was outside nursing and I was all, holy cramp my entire bewb is out.










that's what i did, too. even with side slings on the nursing tank, almost my entire breast would be exposed.


----------



## schoonersam (Sep 23, 2011)

Yup ladies...same issues. I have two nursing tanks and don't like either and DEFINITELY don't wear it out alone. The only thing that has ever worked for me - besides trying to nurse in places where I frankly don't give a cr*p if someone is offended (like hiking in the woods or at the beach) - is an actual nursing cover (see brands: udder covers, bebe au lait, hooter hiders).

It's a similar idea to the "just chuck a scarf over your chest", but they have a rigid hem at the top that arcs out and allows you to see what's going on and allows for some air flow. I found I had two problems with the scarf method (I actually used a light sarong in a pinch), the first was that it got way hot under there and my daughter would be sweating in like 2 seconds, and the second was the same as you - old faithful, geyser action shooting my poor DD in the face or her clothes or mine.

Anyway, the nursing cover takes a little adjusting (and you gotta be extra diligent on a windy day) and wouldn't work at a stadium where there's a row of folks sitting above and behind you, but unless my husband is lying to me, it covers the works pretty well for most normal situations (i.e. a park bench or restaurant). And it's compact, I just roll it up and tuck it into the back of my wrap.

Good luck!


----------



## mcnovia (May 5, 2007)

I haven't found nursing clothes to be very helpful--what I have done is sort of create my own. I bought some of those stretchy tanks from old navy (or anywhere) and cut one so that it was like a mini tank top that just covered my boobs. I put that tank on first and then the match one over top of it. When I need to nurse I just pull down the front of the tank and pull up slightly on the under-tank. Everything is covered and your baby is happy! I have done the same under-tank thing with v-necked shirts too. It is really the only situation that I have found that works for practical on-the-go nursing.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

thanks. that's an interesting solution i would not have thought of.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I saw an ad on the side the other day, I thought it was a really cool idea!!

http://undercovermama.com/


----------



## Zenmama1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Pea in the pod has a vneck tshirt I really like. You just pull the white center part to the side and it gives you access. Kinda hard to explain so just check out their website.


----------



## Hockeyhoney6 (Jul 30, 2011)

I NIP all the time with my little guy in his Ergo and no one even has a clue! I bought some nursing shirts from Motherhood and they're very discreet. The bottom layer is a loose tank top so you pull the top layer down and the bottom layer to the side slightly and everything stays covered. Here's a couple of the shirts that are similar to what I have:

http://www.motherhood.com/productdetail_CloseUp.asp?Product_Id=904920362&Category_Id=0362&MasterCategory_Id=MC29#

http://www.motherhood.com/productdetail_CloseUp.asp?Product_Id=98402910362&Category_Id=0362&MasterCategory_Id=MC29#


----------



## Hockeyhoney6 (Jul 30, 2011)

I NIP all the time with my little guy in his Ergo and no one even has a clue! I bought some nursing shirts from Motherhood and they're very discreet. The bottom layer is a loose tank top so you pull the top layer down and the bottom layer to the side slightly and everything stays covered. Here's a couple of the shirts that are similar to what I have:

http://www.motherhood.com/productdetail_CloseUp.asp?Product_Id=904920362&Category_Id=0362&MasterCategory_Id=MC29#

http://www.motherhood.com/productdetail_CloseUp.asp?Product_Id=98402910362&Category_Id=0362&MasterCategory_Id=MC29#


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Thanks, hockey. I do have a few shirts like that but they seem to leave a very large portion of the top of my breast exposed. I saws those shirts at motherhood and didn't buy them because of that. Maybe they are slightly different and I should try them. I need some cold weather shirts now.


----------



## HussyWillow (Aug 17, 2011)

These are a bit pricier than the stuff from motherhood but so worth the splurge if you want something discreet: www.momzelle.com. Check their sale section and you might get a deal! I have several and they are all I wear, they fit true to size and are really comfy and easy to wash. They have a somewhat unique opening that makes it very easy to expose only what you need to. In fact they are so discreet that I have had people see my son nursing and assume he was just sleeping on me, I had someone at a party walk up to us and stick their hand in my son's hand and they chatted with me and still didn't realize I was nursing!


----------



## Loves2bGreen (Feb 15, 2011)

Try motherwear.com their stuff is cheaper. I like the empire shirts because they cover the top part of your boob pretty well. this url takes you to their nursing opening types page. www.motherwear.com/cs/openings.cfm

hope this helps!


----------



## mamaaaa (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I know exactly how you feel - breastfeeding in public can be so embarrassing! However, I've found a brill product from http://www.naturalbabyponcho.com it covers you completely. You simply pop it over your head (can do it one handed!) and it covers your breastfeeding side completely - leaving your other hand free to do whatever. THeres loads of room underneath and you can see baby from the neckline too. Best bit is that its made from organic cotton so baby never gets too hot underneath it and because theres so much room underneath it you can wear anything you want. You dont even need to remove your coat! I really rate my one - I never leave the house without it. Would highly recommend it!

Hope this helps!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

i don't like those things. i think they help perpetuate the idea that breastfeeding is something that is embarrassing and should be hidden, which i disagree with. also, it attracts more attention to the fact that you are breastfeeding.


----------



## KeanusMomma (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't have much exp yet, but i'm going to try upcycling old ts into crop tops, and wear them over low cut/nursing tanks. This way I don't have a lot of fabric to move around.


----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)

My favorite nusing peice is a plain nusing tank top to go under any regular top. Just unclick the tank and lift up your shirt for your baby. A loose top shirt lays nicely over your cheast without exposing or disrupting ur baby's breathing.90% of the time no one knows what i'm doing. they think i'm holding a sleeping baby. : )


----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)

p.s. Don't be embarrased, there's nothing to hide. you are doing the best thing for your baby and if you confortable, who cares what "they think". somtimes I would throw a blanket over my shoulder, othertimes i'd pull my strapless top down boob exposed!


----------



## ShannonH (Sep 3, 2011)

Most of the time when my daughter was an infant I would wear a nursing tank and then any shirt over it and just pull the shirt up to cover me and then my belly was still covered by the tank. But, like you said, that doesn't work well when babywearing! I had a handful of nursing tops but they're so expensive and usually ugly and I hated spending the money on them! My favorites were the ones that had the two panels and the top one just came up and covered the top of your breast, so even though the shirt was ugly I'd wear that one when I knew I'd be out a lot. I like the idea of just having a small hankerchief to lay over the top of your breast. I never thought of that so what I would do w as just place my hand over the top of my breast to 'cover' it, it looked like I was doing the pledge of allegience or something I'm sure, haha. That was inconvienent since I didn't have two hands free, but it worked. When my daughter was older and bigger her head covered up so much of me that it wasn't really an issue and then I just moved to wearing V neck shirts that I could pull down a little.

Here is a picture of me babywearing and nursing her by just pulling a Vneck shirt to the side--



I know that's not really helpful now since your LO is much younger, but just figured I'd throw that out there for when he's older.


----------



## Beth145 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you, Moms!! I think all of your suggestions are very thoughtful and helpful. Although it seems like "Marine Wife" has yet to find the solution she is looking for, I found your replies very informative! My DD is 3 months old and I primarily nurse with a nursing cover in public, but it's nice to know there are MANY other options, and with some variations to my wardrobe I may be nursing-cover FREE soon!!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

i think i have found my solution, actually. i need to stop worrying about it and just nurse. i saw a lot of women at my MWs homebirth party who were nursing in slings with just nursing tanks or tops that they had pulled down and i couldn't see much of anything.


----------



## ShannonH (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm glad you found some new confidence in nursing without worrying of not being modest. I think from our angle you can always see more... but most people aren't going to be staring to see if they can see any exposed skin anyway. Rest assured that because you do want to be modest, you won't be showing too much, ya know? I remember walking through a mall with my mom while my daughter nursed (I was wearing her in an ergo) and my mom was chatting with me the whole time, and its my MOM so obviously she could be looking much more than a random passerby, and she kind of smoothed my daughter's hair and said something about her sleeping... and I corrected her that she wasn't sleeping, she was nursing. If my own mom who was up close talking with me and touching my daughter couldn't even tell I was nursing, then there's no way I was showing too much skin, even though from my angle I felt slightly exposed.


----------

